# [SOLVED] Need help or advice about converting mkv files to vob files.



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, I've been trying to use, this software called Format Factory to convert these mkv's to vob's. But the problem I'm running into is. It will only convert like 6 and then the software becomes unstable and crashes. 

I've been trying to convert these files while I'm sleeping, also I was trying to create them into .vobs so I don't have to encode and convert them to dvd. I'm almost positivity sure that, dvd files are set as .vob. 

So in theory, I could just convert them to .vob and burn them as a data disk using imgburn.

Only one problem though, my software is unstable and doesn't work correctly I've been trying. Probably around 2 or 3 weeks to do this. 

Yet, I've failed each and every time.

So, what would be a good program to use thats: 

Freeware or OpenSource ?


Oh yeah, one more thing also, when I was converting these files I had it set to NTSC and 720"by"480.

The main files where around about, 500 to 600 MB, yet whenever I converted them with format factory they came out around 1 GB. That seemed kind of odd to me.

Well, thanks in advance.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Need help or advice about converting mkv files to vob files.*

first question why do you want them as .vob's - if it is to make playable DVD's isn't it easier to use a freeware DVD authoring package such as DVD Flick?
Just burning .vob files as data won't make a playable DVD - DVD's require the info files that tell the player how to play them etc. - an authoring program will create these at the same time as burning the DVD to disc or as an image to be stored for later burning.

Often, unless you are familiar with bitrate settings, codec types etc when transcoding video you will end up with larger files than the originals.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Need help or advice about converting mkv files to vob files.*



zuluclayman said:


> first question why do you want them as .vob's - if it is to make playable DVD's isn't it easier to use a freeware DVD authoring package such as DVD Flick?
> Just burning .vob files as data won't make a playable DVD - DVD's require the info files that tell the player how to play them etc. - an authoring program will create these at the same time as burning the DVD to disc or as an image to be stored for later burning.
> 
> Often, unless you are familiar with bitrate settings, codec types etc when transcoding video you will end up with larger files than the originals.


I was thinking along the line of converting them all at once, but I'm not sure if I could do that with dvd flick. 

Being it creates dvd flick projects that only open with that software.
hmmm

I wonder though, could I use that software create a project that has every file converted then. 

Open each project to the size the disK I would like to burn it to?

I'm trying to think of a way to convert these without having to convert each season at a time, to a dvd.

I wanted to convert them all at once then put them on dvd.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Need help or advice about converting mkv files to vob files.*

Completely ignored, oh well..


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Need help or advice about converting mkv files to vob files.*

Sorry for the delay in answering - if you are trying to convert ripped or downloaded episode files to put on DVD's my first question would be are they legally downloaded/ripped as TSF does not support the illegal practice of copyright breaches.

If you load all your mkv files into DVD Flick, set the menu settings, set the size to be standard disc (4.7GB) DVD Flick will automatically compress the files to fit the disc - only problem is that the more files, the lower the quality will be.
You may need to do a few trial burns to get the image quality/number of episodes balance right.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Need help or advice about converting mkv files to vob files.*



zuluclayman said:


> Sorry for the delay in answering - if you are trying to convert ripped or downloaded episode files to put on DVD's my first question would be are they legally downloaded/ripped as TSF does not support the illegal practice of copyright breaches.
> 
> If you load all your mkv files into DVD Flick, set the menu settings, set the size to be standard disc (4.7GB) DVD Flick will automatically compress the files to fit the disc - only problem is that the more files, the lower the quality will be.
> You may need to do a few trial burns to get the image quality/number of episodes balance right.


They where gave to me so chill. 

I hate mkv files more then anything, I tried using mkv2vob and the sound was off by 5 secs. I've nearly gave up hope on these files and my pc is to damn slow to play them. I'm not sure what I could do, dvdflick takes like 2 whole days to covert 6 files.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Need help or advice about converting mkv files to vob files.*

well the only way is going to be to convert them individually and then use DVD flick to put them on DVD

OR

look for files of whatever it is in a more friendly format :grin:


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Need help or advice about converting mkv files to vob files.*



zuluclayman said:


> well the only way is going to be to convert them individually and then use DVD flick to put them on DVD
> 
> OR
> 
> look for files of whatever it is in a more friendly format :grin:


I wanted to convert them all at once, because I was going to use the files on the ps3. The only problem is, it would take 2 week convert and my last troubles where the program shutting off by its self, probably crashing. I dunno, but I just don't think I have anywhere else to turn then that, you know how I could get the files to work correctly using format factory and a ps3? lol I'm on my last leg here..


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Need help or advice about converting mkv files to vob files.*

I'm about out of suggestions sorry - Format Factory will do it and you can load multiple files for conversion but they will take a while depending on your processor's speed & the conversion setting you use, particularly the codec used and bitrate.

For best quality and lowest file size (and hopefully much faster conversion times) convert to .avi with the H264 codec and bitrate set to 5000, keep the size as the default which will make it the same size as it is coming in. 

These settings are reached by first of all in the LHS panel select "all to avi" then in next screen click on the "output settings" button and use the drop down menu next to each of the settings mentioned above.

What I do when I've got long render times in video editing software is to set them up before going to bed and let them run overnight - that way they are not interfering with normal computer use nor is normal computer use slowing them down. As well as that you are asleep while they chug away and you know the old saying - a watched pot never boils :laugh: 

Hope this helps :grin:


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Need help or advice about converting mkv files to vob files.*

www.filehippo.com find (Freemake Video Converter) if you liked, format factory you'll love this, this isn't your "all around" converter like format factory. But if you're like me and found format factory nearly unstable when it comes to converting mkv files give Freemake Video Conveter a try, its free 'no spam', 'no hassle to upgrade' and it works just like a payed one, that would cost you a arm and a leg. The plus side is that this program will take mkv files and turn them into a playable format for the ps3, thats a big plus for a lot of users.


----------

